# Free Flash Game with prizes



## Brian G Turner (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's a nice little variation on gems (I used to waste a lot of time on that at Yahoo!  ) - if you stay the clear winner on this, you can win £500 spending spree online:
Unusual Gifts - Unusual Gadgets, Great Gift Ideas and Cool Stuff from ShinyShack.com : UK

Sounds like a fun way to waste some time.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 8, 2008)

Curiously addictive.


----------



## Grimward (Nov 8, 2008)

Very.  Damn you, Brian!


----------

